# Goat Colds?Need Some Advice....



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I am new to mini goats so forgive the newbie questions. We recently purchased twin pygmy girls and they seem to have a small cough and runny nose.They seem to be active and eating well. The place where we got them had a shelter but no heating lamp.Do they get colds and how do you treat them?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello!!! :- ) 
Is the nasal discharge clear or green? Do they have fevers?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Clear, no fever that we can tell.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Roger... most goats don't need heat lamps, as far as the runny noses if it's a clear discharge a little bit of Vet Rx would help. Please, check their temperature...a normal rectal temp range in any goat is 101-103, if higher than 103 then they will need an antibiotic.

With the cough, if they have no temp then it could be just from dusty hay or they may need to be wormed.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I know for sure that they have not been wormed so that may be the issue.Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

be sure that when you worm you use ivermectin or stronger. Safeguard will not take care of lung worms


coughing can be for any number of reasons - worms, cold, pneumonia, dusty hay, asthma


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought ivermectin was just for swine and cattle? You can use it on Pygmies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone...getting a temp is crucial.... to know if ...it is pneumonia and needs to be treated with antibiotics... or if it is a basic cold ect. :hug:



> I thought ivermectin was just for swine and cattle? You can use it on Pygmies?


 It is for cattle.... off label for goats ..but that is what goat breeders use.... yes you can use it for your pygmies... :wink:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

What kind of dosage? I would assume if it isnt labeled for goats that there wouldnt be any dosage info. These two little girls were supposed to have been born on May 19th, but they are tiny. Half the size of three of our nigerian doelings that were born in June and a month younger. +/- 10 pounds?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivermectin is just the active ingredient - it comes in many forms.

YOu can give the horse paste -triple the goats weight and dose accordingly. You can't over dose on it so better to guess high then to low as that will render it useless. 

The injectable ivermectin can be given as an injectable or orally. If you inject it follow the package directions (I believe most say 1cc per 100lbs). If giving orally the dosage is 1cc per 20lbs



Whatever form you use - paste or injectable- you will want to repeat the dosage 7-10 days later to get any hatching eggs.



While worming wont hurt them -- I personally have been dealing with coughing goats for some months now and from my experience this fluctuating weather we have been experiencing is just not good for goats. They get sick easily from it. So I would keep a close eye on them and their temperatures. YOu want to be aware when their temp is going up and react quickly.

Penicillin isnt the most effective against respiratory issues but if its all you have and they are experiencing higher then normal temps with the cough and nasal discharge I wouldnt hesitate to give it. dosage is 1cc per 10lbs at that point (usual dosage is 1cc per 20lbs) for at least 5 days - do not miss a dose!!

using a digital thermometer check their temps now -- that way you have a reference point.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I got 101 on both. That would be in the normal range I guess.


----------

